# PMP Processes on powerpoint



## المهندس ميلاد (25 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم


كنت أثناء تحضيري لامتحان ال PMP قد جمعت العمليات في ملف power point لطباعتها على شكل بطاقات للمراجعة

وهي بين أيديكم الآن, أنصحكم بطباعتها على شكل بطاقات وقراءتها كلما سنحت لكم الفرصة


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (27 مارس 2012)

حياك الله أخي فتحي


----------



## ahmedafatah (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (29 مارس 2012)

وإياك


----------



## العبقرية (31 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل سلمت يداك


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (1 أبريل 2012)

أهلا وسهلا,


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ,,


----------



## م_هبه (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أكرم حمدان (5 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## amer5 (18 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا...............*


----------



## galal980 (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yafsadi (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مفيد جدا
انا عاملها على الاكسل ان شا الله بعد ما اخلص انزلها على المنتدى 

بس اسمح لي اطرح عليك ملاحظة تنظيم العمليات .هي بهذه الحالة ليست منظمة لا على الناولدج ايرياس ولا على البروساسيس جروبس 
اعتقد يفضل ان تكون مرتبة حسب الناولدج ايرياس كما هو في المبمبوك جايد


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (25 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Jamal (28 مايو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bryar (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (2 يونيو 2012)

أخواني الأعزاء كل من ليه نصيحة بشهادة مدير المشروع المحترف نأمل منه أن يزودنا بها ولا يبخل بها علينا


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائع ونامل التفاعل لاثراء الموضوع وتعم الفائدة


----------



## rami85 (10 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## tarekms45 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## suleman Ashraimi (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراُ :28:


----------



## glman (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

